# Prepaid Surfstick für Online Gaming



## DeltaUnit (5. August 2012)

*Prepaid Surfstick für Online Gaming*

Hallo.

Wie schon der Thread Titel sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Prepaid (also ohne Vertrag) Surfstick wo ich per Notebook Zocken kann und auch ins Internet gehen kann.

Hat hier schon mit bestimmten Surfsticks gute Erfahrungen gemacht vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Empfehlen, wäre Super jedenfalls .

Mfg.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. August 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Surfstick für Online Gaming*

Dein vorhaben ist eher unpraktikabel. Bei umts sollen die reaktionszeiten eher mies bis sehr mies sein (je nach empfang) und für lte kenne ich keinen prepaid-tarif.
Mal davon ab weiß ich nicht, was so ein online-spiel an datenmengen überträgt. (solltest du vieleicht vorher mal messen) Bei diesen funk-tarifen bist du ja sehr schnell am drossel-limit.


----------



## DeltaUnit (5. August 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Surfstick für Online Gaming*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dein vorhaben ist eher unpraktikabel. Bei umts sollen die reaktionszeiten eher mies bis sehr mies sein (je nach empfang) und für lte kenne ich keinen prepaid-tarif.
> Mal davon ab weiß ich nicht, was so ein online-spiel an datenmengen überträgt. (solltest du vieleicht vorher mal messen) Bei diesen funk-tarifen bist du ja sehr schnell am drossel-limit.


 
Es gibt doch Traife die haben ein 5 -7 GB Datenvolumen, danach wird die Geschwindigkeit runtergedrosselt.

Das müsste doch ausreichen oder, ab und zu mal eine Runde BF3 oder LoL müsste das reichen oder ?

Hat hier niemand ein Internet Surfstick mit dem er auch im Online Gaming Bereich tätig ist ?


----------



## Atomtoaster (5. August 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Surfstick für Online Gaming*

Hi, also wenn ich über meine HSDPA Verbindung am Handy spiele ist es grade so spielbar, für Shooter aber noch nicht ganz zu empfehlen.

Es geht ist aber echt ernüchternd.

WoW ist super damit zu spielen.


----------



## TheOnLY (6. August 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Surfstick für Online Gaming*

Vom Ping her ist spielen mit solch einem Surfstick auf jeden Fall möglich, sofern man nicht in einer übervollen Parzelle ist und der Empfang gut ist. Schlechter Empfang = hoher Ping.
Ich kann spiele ala LOL oder SC2 via HSDPA super spielen, auch Spiele wie CS:S oder DOD:S waren mit geringen Einschänkunen möglich (ab und zu lags). Wie es mit BF3 aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber ich befürchte, dass es wird etwas mehr Bandbreite brauchen und daher nicht so gut laufen wird.


----------



## robbe (6. August 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Surfstick für Online Gaming*

Ich bin bis vor einem Jahr übern Stick ins Netz gegangen. Also mit Spielen war da garnichts. Der Ping ist selbst bei guten Empfang nur grade so ausreichend, dazu kommen regelmäßige Schwankungen, die dann immer wieder du Disconnects führten. Das Datenvolumen von 5 GB hat natürlich hinten und vorne nicht gereicht. Downloaden oder Videos schauen kannst du damit völlig vergessen. Wenn du allerdings nicht allzu viel Surfst, dann sollte da schon noch etwas zum Spielen übrig bleiben. Rechne mal je nach Spiel mit ca. 1-2Mb pro Minute Verbauch.


----------



## schanze (6. August 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Surfstick für Online Gaming*

Mich würde das auch mal interessieren, allerdings wäre zocken bei mir eher sekundär.
Gäbe es denn prinzipiell eine Empfehlung für einen Stick/Anbieter?


----------



## robbe (6. August 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Surfstick für Online Gaming*

Also mein Stick bzw. die Software dazu war nicht so pralle. Ist häufig abgestürzt und musste dauernd neuinstalliert werden. Weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr wie der hieß.

Anbieter gibts ja wie Sand am Meer, da gibts glaube auch keine großen Unterschiede. Hauptsache ist, das sie möglichst das Vodafone oder T-Mobile Netz nutzen, die sind meiner Meinung nach am besten. Ich hatte zuerst Vodafone, das Netz war jedoch ab dem frühen Abend völlig überlastet, weil die meisten Anbieter das Vodafone Netz nutzen und im meinem Gebiet sehr viele Leute mit Stick im Netz waren. 
Bin dann zu T-Mobile gewechselt, da gings dann ganz gut.


----------



## Cpt. Rolle (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Surfstick für Online Gaming*

Sobald es was schnelleres werden soll,  würde ich mir eher was anderes überlegen, also wo du ins WLAN reinkommst oder so. Aber für nicht so mega-anspruchsvolle Games (gerade ältere) kann man das probieren. Also z.B. Rollenspiele, die nicht in echtzeit laufen oder so. Da müsste sowas eigentlich reichen: Upgrade 1 GB Flat für die blau.de Allnet-Flat


----------



## K3n$! (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Surfstick für Online Gaming*



Cpt. Rolle schrieb:


> Sobald es was schnelleres werden soll,  würde ich mir eher was anderes überlegen, also wo du ins WLAN reinkommst oder so. Aber für nicht so mega-anspruchsvolle Games (gerade ältere) kann man das probieren. Also z.B. Rollenspiele, die nicht in echtzeit laufen oder so. Da müsste sowas eigentlich reichen: Upgrade 1 GB Flat für die blau.de Allnet-Flat


 


Na da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob 1GB für einen Monat reichen kann.
Wenn man außer dem Zocken nichts anderes mit dem Stick macht, können 5GB sicherlich reichen.


----------

